# tweaked my back any hadvice would be appreciated



## kenc (May 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, as previously stated I am back in gym after being off twenty yrs. I had a herniated disc back then and it got better w/ rehab well after six weeks back in the gym i tweaked it a little bit, been icing it and stretching also taking ibuprofen. Any advice on what exercise i can replace squats and deadlifts with until it gets better any advice would be appreciated. I Am trying to get frustrated i was starting to see results but its difficult not to get frustrated.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2014)

For legs: seated (horizontal) leg press takes your back almost entirely out of the movement.

For back: supported row would take your low-back out of the movement and still let you hit your upper back (assuming your bad disc is in your posterior chain)


----------



## kenc (May 15, 2014)

Thanks nble savage sounds good!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2014)

I have disk issues and manage to lift with it. I feel your pain. When you get a flare up, you need to see a good chiro. Reverse hypers should be done just about everyday. No weight, just high reps. It opens your lower back without stressing your disks. 

Seriously, I've do reverse hypers off the tailgate in my truck on days I don't go to the gym. They work. I have herniated L4 and L5 disks. It sucks.


----------



## kenc (May 15, 2014)

Thank you very much  i 
am motivated to keep going> one question Iam familiar w hyper extensions but not reverse hypers


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 15, 2014)

I'm not good enough to embed a video, but look them up on YouTube. It's the "reverse" of a hyper extension. Your legs move and your torso is stationary, rather then vice-versa with a normal hyper extension.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2014)

Louie will teach ya'


----------



## kenc (May 15, 2014)

thanks everyone for advice it was very helpful, thanks for video again super helpful even found out how to do them on equipment at the gym i workout at because the dont have reverse hyper machine thanks again eveybody


----------



## kenc (May 16, 2014)

Hi Die Young I went to gym and did reverse hypers like you reccomended they worked wonders thanks for the great advice brother!


----------



## Kohler (May 21, 2014)

Ever use an inversion table ??


----------



## Yaya (May 21, 2014)

Pob knows the human anatomy and gives great hadvice


----------

